# Review of Longhorn BBQ Pits



## bbqbrisket (Sep 11, 2015)

Anyone have experience with a smoker from Longhorn bbq pits out of Uvalde, Tx ??


----------



## smokeybonesbo (Mar 15, 2016)

???????????
I have been eyeballing this model, I was curious if anyone on here had any experience with them as well???????













image.png



__ smokeybonesbo
__ Mar 15, 2016


----------



## bbqbrisket (Mar 15, 2016)

If you can get a great deal on them, let me know and I will buy one.  This dude has good stuff and pretty much the same as his competitor, Lyfe tyme wanted one shipped but the shipping is obviously a killer.


----------



## smokeybonesbo (Mar 15, 2016)

They seem to be a little bit more reasonable (well for the going rate on 1/4 pits), and at least advertise military and law enforcement discounts. I'm in San Antonio so not to far away. I shot them an email, so hopefully I'll hear back soon


----------



## smokeybonesbo (Mar 15, 2016)

come to find out they have authorized dealers in Castroville, which is pretty close to me. Might have to give them the ol' eyeball test this weekend.


----------



## bbqbrisket (Mar 15, 2016)

let me know what you see.  I am only educated from the internet.  Maybe I will spring for the shipping.


----------



## paul6 (Mar 15, 2016)

Love my Longhorn ,,,, Hope we are talking the same one ????? I used heat duct to lower the Chimney to grate level , put a seal on the cook chamber and put a 12" heat shield over  the smoke box , my mods cost about $30.Also built a charcoal basket . easy to maintain temps and to cold smoke !


----------



## smokeybonesbo (Mar 17, 2016)

Paul6......was it one of these? 
http://www.texaslonghornbbqpits.com/products.html


----------



## paul6 (Mar 17, 2016)

Nope but I kinda wish it was .


----------

